# Calculo del valor instantaneo en corriente alterna



## Santygd (May 14, 2009)

Hola,
Estoy iniciandome en este mundo de la electrónica y tengo una pregunta:
Si tengo una corriente alterna de 10 KHz con un valor eficaz de 10mV ¿como calculo el valor instantáneo de la tensión a los 50 µs desde el inicio de un semiperiodo positivo.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 14, 2009)

tienes que ver que periodo tiene la onda completa y esto es:

P = 1 / F,     1 / 10,000 = 100uS, esto quiere decir que tu señal, cuando termina su primer periodo (50uS) tiene 0V, y a los otros 50uS tendra de nuevo 0V.


pero hay una formula para calcular la magnitud de una señal senoidal y no recuerdo cual es.

Aqui hay una pagina que habla de valor instantanio eficas y promedio y mas cosas, talvez te sirva
http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/Parametros-corriente-alterna.html


----------



## zaiz (May 14, 2009)

Así es, como te dice luisgrillo.

Aquí está la gráfica de la función:


----------



## Santygd (May 15, 2009)

Hola,

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, pero tengo otra duda, el tiempo empieza a tomarse desde el inicio de un semiperiodo positivo, eso no seria desde un angulo de 90º en la grafica?

Gracias


----------



## luisgrillo (May 20, 2009)

El tiempo empieza a tomarse desde el inicio de la seña, sea positiva o negativa.


----------



## chendro (May 21, 2009)

Tienes que pensar que el origen de tiempos t=0 se toma en el eje, que ademas es desde donde comienzas a dibujar la grafica en funcion del tiempo. Para ayudarte a ver los el desfase que tiene una señal prueba a dibujar la grafica en funcion de wt. Asi veras que cuando el angulo beta de la grafica de arriba es 0 la grafica coincide con la de arriba, esto es y=Vp*sen(wt+0) y entonces en el origen de tiempos la funcion vale 0. Si el desfase (angulo beta) fuese por ejemplo pi/2 la expresion seria y=Vp*sen(wt+pi/2) con lo que sustituyendo t=0 u wt=0  se ve que en el origen la grafica tiene el valor Vp. Viendo esto se desprende que las dos graficas estan desfasadas pi/2. Espero que esto te ayude. Un saludo


----------

